
Genes for Skin Color Rebut Dated Notions of Race, Researchers Say - SwellJoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/12/science/skin-color-race.html
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15478902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15478902)

